# C.O. Bigelow’s Iconic Collection in Aqua Mellis



## Dawn (Aug 2, 2019)

Since Summer is here and in full swing, we wanted to share C.O. Bigelow’s Iconic Collection in Aqua Mellis with you as this is the perfect Summer scent! Each product within the collection has notes of watermelon, citrus and pear, clean French lavender and watery orchid. The collection includes a Hand Wash, Hand Cream, Body Wash, Body Cream and Body Lotion, creating therapeutic skin-conditioning and softening benefits that will leave a lasting impression. The Iconic Collection in Aqua Mellis is the perfect answer to finding your Summer fragrance, and if you already have one, then give it as a gift! This collection is a thoughtful gift for any host this Summer, making their personal care an experience they will savor.


----------

